# help! My first craft show



## queenmariebath (Oct 20, 2014)

Hello everyone! im new to this website so im not sure if anyone has asked this but how do you know how many products to take? the event coordinator has said that in the past that they have had from about 2500 to 4000 attenders:shock:. any advice would be welcomed with open arms!

thank you in advance!:razz:


----------



## Susie (Oct 20, 2014)

I don't sell, but if you scroll to the bottom of this page, you will see similar threads.  That question comes up often, so you should be able to locate the answer.


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 20, 2014)

First priority is to have enough product to pay your booth fee and fill up your tables and have a variety of products. You can just never predict what is going to sell, and it is hard to tell someone how much to take. 4000-5000 is not a huge craft fair, but many times you can sell more at a small craft fair versus a large one. Wish I could figure out how much to take. After 5 yrs of selling I still do not have any set numbers, I just take a lot. My weekly markets I take a min of 40 different soaps. LOL, one week I paid my $60 booth fee selling rubber duckies. I sell hundreds of rubber duckies. I do a weekly farmers market that has an attendance upwards of 10k people and some weeks I can barely eek out the booth cost and some weeks I do better than many of the vendors including the farmers. I wish you lots of success with your first show


----------



## jwitte (Oct 20, 2014)

I would find out how many other soap crafters will be there. take what you are comfortable taking and hand out cards for repeat customers.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Oct 21, 2014)

Take as much as you possibly can!  Until you get a feel for it, would you rather run out there and miss sales or have to bring some back with you?

When you get used to each market you can then work it out a bit better.


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 21, 2014)

I agree with taking as much product as you can.  I've been doing shows for several years and I just take whatever I can.  I have 35-40 scents and other products as well.   You never know what or how much will sell. Just be prepared. Make your display look plentiful.  The first show is the hardest.  Good Luck to you!


----------



## Jeanea (Oct 21, 2014)

What do you use to transport your soaps. Don't they get heavy?


----------



## navigator9 (Oct 21, 2014)

queenmariebath, as others have said above, bring as much as you can. I don't know of any formula to determine how much to bring, but I know that you can bring too little.......but you can't bring too much. Sorry not to be of any more help than that. 



Jeanea said:


> What do you use to transport your soaps. Don't they get heavy?



Yes, Jeanea, they get very heavy! I use a hand truck, with bungee cords to hold everything in place while moving it, because before I used the bungee cords, every time I hit a bump.....well, you can imagine. I love doing craft fairs, but I hate transporting all the stuff into and out of the venue. This is my second hand truck, and third set of tables, in my quest to make the process easier. It's still tough, and more so as I get older.


----------



## Jeanea (Oct 22, 2014)

You're right about that. I was thinking of doing shows, then I thought about the weight. I'll have to solicit my son to help.


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 23, 2014)

I take 4-6 totes that are 23x16x6. Yep they are heavy but I can lift them, lol, much easier when the hubby carries them. There cannot be anything more frustrating as running out of product.


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 23, 2014)

Yes, they are heavy. I have the large storage containers.   However I use a folding handcart with a flat bed. Holds 300 lbs. but very compact. Greatest Christmas give ever from my husband as I usually do my shows alone and I can get everything in with 2-3 trips.  Not counting when I have to pitch my tent.


----------



## navigator9 (Oct 24, 2014)

shunt2011 said:


> Yes, they are heavy. I have the large storage containers.   However I use a folding handcart with a flat bed. Holds 300 lbs. but very compact. Greatest Christmas give ever from my husband as I usually do my shows alone and I can get everything in with 2-3 trips.  Not counting when I have to pitch my tent.



Do you set up your tent by yourself? The one thing that's holding me back from doing outdoor craft fairs is the fear that I'll spend the money for a tent, and then not be able to load it in the car, get it out, and set it up by myself. At almost 65, just loading and unloading the car, setting up and breaking down, are enough of a challenge, so I'm wondering about adding a tent to the mix. If you do set up yours alone, what kind do you have? I was just looking at tents online yesterday, If I were to buy one, money is always a consideration, but I fear that buying the cheapest when it comes to a tent, may not be the way to go. Any input would be helpful. :smile:


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 24, 2014)

navigator9 said:


> Do you set up your tent by yourself? The one thing that's holding me back from doing outdoor craft fairs is the fear that I'll spend the money for a tent, and then not be able to load it in the car, get it out, and set it up by myself. At almost 65, just loading and unloading the car, setting up and breaking down, are enough of a challenge, so I'm wondering about adding a tent to the mix. If you do set up yours alone, what kind do you have? I was just looking at tents online yesterday, If I were to buy one, money is always a consideration, but I fear that buying the cheapest when it comes to a tent, may not be the way to go. Any input would be helpful. :smile:


 
I'm a bit younger (10 years) but feel older lately.   I actually have a tent I purchased 3-4 years ago from walmart and I also purchased the sides.  I can put it up alone but it's a bit of work.  I have found that when doing oudoor shows/markets there is almost always another vendor that is willing to lend a hand. It's not that heavy to transport and it's done me well up until this year when we had some really heavy rains and I found out it leaked.  That really stunk.  Had never been in serious rain before I guess.  I just purchased a new tent from Sam's Club (Zshade Commercial) for 199.00 and haven't put that one up yet but have been told it can be done by one but easier with 2.


----------



## navigator9 (Oct 25, 2014)

shunt2011 said:


> I'm a bit younger (10 years) but feel older lately.   I actually have a tent I purchased 3-4 years ago from walmart and I also purchased the sides.  I can put it up alone but it's a bit of work.  I have found that when doing oudoor shows/markets there is almost always another vendor that is willing to lend a hand. It's not that heavy to transport and it's done me well up until this year when we had some really heavy rains and I found out it leaked.  That really stunk.  Had never been in serious rain before I guess.  I just purchased a new tent from Sam's Club (Zshade Commercial) for 199.00 and haven't put that one up yet but have been told it can be done by one but easier with 2.



Thanks for the input. I've been thinking about this for years. Looks like I still have some thinking to do.


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 25, 2014)

There are many different styles of tents and some are very easy to put up. Ez up makes one that folds up about half the length of mine and can easily be put up by one person. If you have a problem there is always someone that will help. If you have any tent canopy companies and can find a showroom you can go visit and test canopies. Craft shows are a lot of work but also a lot of fun


----------



## navigator9 (Oct 29, 2014)

cmzaha said:


> There are many different styles of tents and some are very easy to put up. Ez up makes one that folds up about half the length of mine and can easily be put up by one person. If you have a problem there is always someone that will help. If you have any tent canopy companies and can find a showroom you can go visit and test canopies. Craft shows are a lot of work but also a lot of fun



They are a lot of fun...I love doing them! But work? Oh yes, that too. If I do end up buying a tent, I'm going to try to get it locally, like at Costco, so if there is a problem, or I do need to return it, that won't be a problem. Thanks for your input, much appreciated.


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 29, 2014)

Sam's club carry Ezup but they are heavy and tall. I cannot put up their's by myself. My former very expensive ezup I could handle on my own. Our Costco in So Ca quite carrying ezup. Keep in mind it is best if you purchase a white canopy, a lot of craft shows do not allow colored tents. Also it is good to ask if replacement parts such as the trusses are available for the model tent you purchase. If you do just a few shows a year you probably do not need to worry about it, but when you put them up and down several times per week trusses tend to break. There is or was a few Ezup models that did not have replaceable parts. Califonia Palms makes some nice tents also


----------



## Spice (Oct 30, 2014)

also, the bigger the canopy/tent the heavier and harder to set up. I was looking at a 12x12 canopy/tent, and for some reason, I went with a 10x10, my first one ever. When I erected the thing, in my own backyard, I was so glad that I got the smaller one. And, most spaces are 10x10, I found out.


----------



## navigator9 (Nov 1, 2014)

You've given me lots of things to think about. I don't see myself doing tons of outdoor fairs, it would probably be mostly spring and fall, since I wilt in the heat. So maybe I could get away with one of the cheaper ones after all. Oh, to be young again, with the strength and energy I had then! lol Thanks again guys for the info, much appreciated.


----------

